# Shrimp Food - DIY



## Ik0eS

*Fresh Water Shrimp Food (Not For Human Consumption) - DIY*

*Fresh Water Shrimp Food (Not For Human Consumption) - DIY*

*Ingredients* :

1. Fresh Spinach - 1 Cup

2. Pure Spirulina (Powdered Form) - 5 Tbsp. (Tablespoons)

3. Fresh Squash - 1/4 Cup

4. Fresh Broccoli - 1/4 Cup

5. Mixed Vegetables (Carrot, Green Peas, Legumes, Corn) - 1/4 Cup

6. Agar-agar Stick (Seaweed extracts -also available in powdered form) - 1 Stick

7. Gypsum Powder (Using A *Food Grade* Hydrated Calcium Sulphate) - 3 Tbsp. (Tablespoons)

8. Fresh Cloves of Garlic

9. Tumeric

10. Paprika

Wash the spinach, squash, broccoli, mixed vegetables, garlic and blanch them into a 1 cup of boiling water. Scoop them until it is soft but not saggy. After it's drained put them in the food processor until they're evenly pureed.

Soak one (1) of the agar-agar stick in a 1/4 cup of water for 30 minutes. 
(Note: Powdered agar-agar or seaweed extract is also available. But the amount to use is depends on per use as instructed in the bottle.)

In medium heat combine the leftover boiling water along with the agar-agar stick that is soaked in the 1/4 cup of water. Stir until the agar-agar are dissolved. While stirring then slowly mixed all of the ingredients (including the pureed vegetables). Add little water as you desired for consistency.

*Remember: *The blanched vegetables are already have enough water. Thus using less water is much more desired.

After all ingredients are well evenly incorporated get a shallow baking pan (i.e. pans for baking for brownies is ideal). And put a layer of wax paper or aluminum foil on the pan. Spread the mixtures evenly. Cover it with a plastic sheet and let it cool in a room temperature. After the cool down, you can now put it in the refrigerator for 24 hours. Then you can cut it into your desired size or pieces.

For longer shelf lives store them in the freezer.

--------------------
*Note:*

*All ingredients can be found in your local or asian supermarket and health/ food supplements store.*

*Some gypsum material can be safety notorius. For your own safety - Please be advise to be familiar of this compound and use the proper material.*

*"Gypsum Powder (Hydrated Calcium Sulphate) is use also for coagulant and it also add hardness to water." Please use this compound responsibly.*

*"Gypsum adds permanent hardness (calcium ions) to soft water. Use in distilled or RO water, adding some gypsum back into the water to give it some hardness. Gypsum can also be used to lower the pH of water. Use 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons.

Can also be used as a coagulant when making Tofu!"*

*Agar-agar:*

*"Understand the differences between agar agar and gelatin. Agar agar has several advantages over the traditional gelatin, namely:

-It is derived from a plant source rather than an animal source, meaning that it is suitable for vegetarian and vegan diets...

-It has no taste, no odour and no colour*. (*some agar-agar have food color added)

-It sets more firmly than gelatin.

-Agar agar is able to set at room temperature; it also stays in jelly form even as the temperature heats up."*

-------------------
*References:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plaster

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agar

http://www.wikihow.com/Use-Agar-Agar

http://dairyfreecooking.about.com/od/dairyfreeglossary/g/AgarAgar.htm
-------------------*

*Warning And Disclaimer: Use This Information At Your Own Risk*

*Please read the labels of the ingredients that you are using. If the MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheets) is not available, it is imperative that you search and research it online ( eg. MSDS, safety information usage, etc.). I'm not or will not be responsible for your own action or your lack of better understanding thereof. By doing or applying this research, I'm not or will not be liable to your own doing or actions and consequences (i.e. the results). Please use your common sense and ask an adult for supervisions. This is just for reference and research purposes only.
(Not For Human Consumption)*


----------



## altcharacter

unless you dehydrate the veggies you're going to have a soggie mess on your hands. Would be easier and safer to buy store made products in my opinion but who am I to listen to


----------



## solarz

What kind of shrimp is this food meant for? Cherries? Crystals? or some other shrimp?


----------



## Jackson

I've made home made foods for my fish and you don't need to use dehydrated vegetables. You just end up with a gel like food similar to the repashy stuff on the market.


----------



## Dman

Lol I know I lost alot of nutrience but I baked it between two sheets of wax paper worked great n was the cats meow of the tank


----------



## altcharacter

The spinach would be the only concern that I would have due to it becoming fairly mushy. If you blended it then tried to put it in the tank i'm sure it would just separate into nothing.


----------



## Ik0eS

After few weeks feeding it into my Red Cherry Shrimps (Neocaridina heteropoda) they still have an endless feeding frenzy over it and much more active and healthier. I think it will be a good quality, satisfying, alternative shrimp food that they will enjoy. 

Also well enjoyed by my SAEs, Neon Barbs, Gourami and live bearers.

Ik0eS


----------



## Jackson

This is a great thread!

Where did you guy the gypsum powder?


----------



## Ik0eS

You can find it in your local and Asian supermarkets in herb/spice aisles. Or you can find it in your local hardware stores. However, I use the one that I found in the supermarket (food grade) which comes in small packages. Because I don't need a lot. And it will cost you under >$1.

Attached is the picture that I'm using which comes from an Asian supermarket. And also you can use it to show what is you looking for, so they will get an idea.



Jackson said:


> This is a great thread!
> 
> Where did you guy the gypsum powder?


----------



## Jackson

Thanks 

I use plaster of Paris but I don't think it will mix well with other ingredients. I'm going to give the gypsum a try.


----------



## Ik0eS

*Shrimp Food - DIY Reply to Thread*

If people try this, let us know the results. So we can refine the recipe. If there some one who have different recipe let us know, so we can develop and improve it together.

Tell your stories, issues that came upon and opinions.








*Let's Collaborate And Learn Together!!!*









Ik0eS


----------



## 10G

Cool post. Might give this a go.


----------



## Fishfur

I already have the agar agar.. I've got to try this. I'll let you know how it goes. I think I'd be tempted to dehydrate the spinach first though.. it has a very high water content, much more than the other veggies do. So we'll see.


----------

